# ***OFFICIAL*** Randy Couture vs. Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Randy "The Natural" Couture facing Antônio Rodrigo "Minotauro" Nogueira in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Why oh why did they have to set up this fight? Randy is my favorite fighter(along side CC) but Nog is in the top 5 as well.....

A draw maybe? A guy can hope


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hard to pick this one.... I have no idea what Nog will look like compared to his loss to Mir. 

I'll assume he'll be in better health, so it will be close but ill go with Randy by decision since ive learned to not bet against him.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I see Randy taking this one, most likely by UD.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

'big Nog ' via armbar out of nowhere round 2.


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

my heart says randy...but my mind says nog...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nog by rolling triangle outta the mount.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

It's gotta be Randy. He looked reasonably good against Lesnar and is always in shape. Nog on the other hand has looked a bit weary since being in the UFC and has shown very little to suggest he could beat Randy even if he is 10+ yrs younger. I'm a fan of both but Randy will take it.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I really hope Nog will win, which he can if he comes in good shape and well motivated!

But I fear that Randy will UD him...


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I'm probably more intrigued about this one then I am excited. Obviously the shape Nog comes in at is a huge factor. 

I cant see Randy finishing Nog but I could see him dropping him at one point, maybe in the second round. I think he will avoid the submissions and control where the fight takes place. I got Randy by UD.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

randy by tko round 3 or UD


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Randy via round 1 or 2 TKO is what I think we'll see.

But Nog via round 1 or 2 submission is what I hope we'll see.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Randy via UD.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Tough one here but going with big nog


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Randy by easy and quick TKO. Nogueira is past his prime and is getting old and slow and grey. I am going to go with youth :sarcastic12:.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Nogueira by submission or close decision.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nog via getting his ass kicked for 2 and a half rounds then subbing Randy out of nowhere.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

SSD said:


> Randy by easy and quick TKO. Nogueira is past his prime and is getting old and slow and grey. *I am going to go with youth* :sarcastic12:.


I'll let you figure this one out by yourself champ.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm going with Randy in a decisive UD.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> I'll let you figure this one out by yourself champ.


Maybe it should be me letting you know: google sarcasm.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

SSD said:


> Maybe it should be me letting you know: google sarcasm.


I did, but it didn't say anything about Couture or Noguiera.

I'm going with Randy, he gets to dictate where the fight goes. I think he'll beat him with strikes to a UD.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

SSD said:


> Maybe it should be me letting you know: google sarcasm.


Maybe you should google: Stop posting.

Nogueira is younger than Couture and IMO will be in better shape come fight time.


----------



## . . . . . (Jul 14, 2009)

Voted for Randy.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

If Nog fights like he did against Mir, then Randy will win and I'll go into a deep depression.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Teribble matchup for Nog.

Randy is going to beat him and beat him bad!

I dont see how Nog wins. Randy beats him up standing, and Nog cant take him down. And Randy is good enough on the ground to not get submitted.

This fight will take Nog out of my top 10 for good.

Im telling you, Randy is gonna beat him bad! Bet on it now!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Teribble matchup for Nog.
> 
> Randy is going to beat him and beat him bad!
> 
> ...


I actually think Nog has better standup than Couture. Randy wants to dirty box. If Nog can avoid the clinch, I think he has this fight. Assuming, of course, he looks better than he did at 92.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Captain America all the way. Nogueira recently made Heath Herring look like Sugar Ray Leonard.


----------



## Wasp (Aug 20, 2009)

Randy takes this one easily, I think this is THE biggest lock of the night.

Nog has looked absolutely terrible in his UFC performances, and reports out of his camp say that he has been KO'd multiple times during sparring. I have a ton of respect for Nog, but all of those PRIDE wars are starting to show big time.

Randy will dirty box and wear Nog down, unless Nog can pull a miracle sub out of his ass (which he is very capable of doing), I see Randy by KO/TKO in the 2nd.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think people are reading to much into Nogs loss to mir. 
Nogueira will be healthy for this fight and should be able to take randy although I never count Captain America out of any fight.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Captain America all the way. Nogueira recently made Heath Herring look like Sugar Ray Leonard.


Recently? 

IT WAS JUST 1 KICK. Did you see the rest of the fight? Nogueira whooped that ass.



slapshot said:


> I think people are reading to much into Nogs lose to mir.
> Nogueira will be healthy for this fight and sould be able to take randy although I never count Captain America out of any fight.


Counting out Nog is also never such a good idea.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Captain America all the way. Nogueira recently made Heath Herring look like Sugar Ray Leonard.


Dude what fight did you watch? Herring landed one good kick, that's all. He also subbed Sylvia 30 seconds after pulling half guard. *HALF GUARD*


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

It is hard to ever go against Couture, especially fighting here in the Northwest.I am gonna stick with my original pick though and take Nog by decision.His boxing has not been good since he came to the octagon, but I suspect it will be better in this fight.If I was not the head chef I would be going to this, and my blood is boiling because I have two friends going.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Couture has never submitted so something has to give.


----------



## LRV (Aug 23, 2009)

truebluefan said:


> Couture has never submitted so something has to give.


Yes, Nog's chin.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Both of these guys are so classy and likable. It's almost a shame this fight has to happen, ha-ha. Nog will always be a legend in this sport, but I think many hard fought battles have finally caught up with him, whereas Randy continues to evolve and get better, despite his age. I'll be going with Couture, much as I respect Big Nog.


----------



## jonniz (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy has a very longgggggggggggg intro lol


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

This Fight Is F***ing Epic


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

great round


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Fight of the night...


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome ******* round.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Randy went down once, but did a good job in getting back up. 

Both guys duked it out!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Randy Couture is one tuff SOB!


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

truebluefan said:


> Randy Couture is one tuff SOB!


You can say that twice..


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice mat work by both guys! Very good fight so far.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

What a fight from Big Nog


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Can't believe Nog out struck Randy


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Absolutley fight of the night..


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

Couture is washed up.


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

deanmzi said:


> Can't believe Nog out struck Randy


..but couldn't sub' him..


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Nog is back, its safe to say. Excellent fight and Nog earned it.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

UFC 186:
"Couture vs. Chuck Liddell jr."


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

h2so4 said:


> ..but couldn't sub' him..


But still won.


Man, what was that last judge thinking with 29-28? 

Which round did Randy win? The one where he didn't get subbed?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

how in the world did one judge get 29:28 !?!?! WTF!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira won. Too much mat work and he did floor Randy twice


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

DAMN awesome fight


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

What a fuckin sick fight!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

attention said:


> how in the world did one judge get 29:28 !?!?! WTF!!!!


I could see where he would judge it that close.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

supermel74 said:


> Couture is washed up.


How is Randy washed up? He just went three rounds with one of the most dangerous Heavyweight fighters in MMA history. Randy has never been exceptionally good at any one aspect of the sport but he has always had his health and his gameplan. There's only so much you can do against a guy like Nog who is healthy, nearly impossible to stop, and is better than you on the ground and on the feet.

Randy just proved that he can fight the best and still be competitive.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Tomislav III said:


> But still won.
> 
> 
> Man, what was that last judge thinking with 29-28?
> ...


heh, posted the exact same time!

I think its the round where Randy didnt get rocked.
Apparently by default Randy wins the round if he doesnt get put on the mat by a blow.:confused03:


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Nog is back baby! Awesome fight.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

great night for me on the v bookie. great event as a whole


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Allright NOG! YEAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!:thumb02: Believe it or not I was expecting a *ucked up decision, Im glad they didnt try to pull that shit.


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

supermel74 said:


> Couture is washed up.


Did you even watch the fight???


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> I could see where he would judge it that close.


IMHO, getting rocked and almost sub'd pretty much makes it a 8:10 round... but apparently this doesnt count for captain america


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

k3232x said:


> Nog is back baby! Awesome fight.


Yes he is!

Big Nog ftw!


But listening to Rogan you'd think Couture won. Psh... American exceptionalism, maybe?


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

These two dudes are old as fossils and fought better than most of those young bucks in the UFC could ever fight. This fight was total BOSS!!


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

Couture is 6-7 in his last 13. Time to hang it up.


----------



## DavidCaruso (May 31, 2009)

supermel74 said:


> Couture is 6-7 in his last 13. Time to hang it up.


He's never had a stellar record even early on his career.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

supermel74 said:


> Couture is 6-7 in his last 13. Time to hang it up.


Were those fights against scrubs though?


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish they fought two more rounds.. who knows what would have happend.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anybody still thinks that Nog was healthy and at his best against Mir? If you do, you should stick your head up your a**! 

Nog is still one of the best and Frank wouldn't have won the fight against healthy Nog.

EDIT: MAD props to Randy.


----------



## LRV (Aug 23, 2009)

h2so4 said:


> I wish they fought two more rounds.. who knows what would have happend.


Couture would've been submitted, it's that simple. I'm a Couture fan, but he was beaten in every aspect. Honestly, I was expecting Couture to dominate on the feet, but it's very apparent that Nog dominated him there, too.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*gotta give it up to... [SPOILERS]*

randy.

I was pulling for nog all the way and never really was a fan or liked couture but tonight that all changed. I gotta give him some respect cause that dude is the toughest son of a *** that i have witness fight in the ufc since i stated watching. Plus he's 46 makes it even more impressive.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

supermel74 said:


> Couture is 6-7 in his last 13. Time to hang it up.


In Randy's defense, he has only fought top fighters in his career and one of those fighters he faced was caught juicing. (Josh Barnett) Also, two of those losses were to Chuck Liddell.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Couture vs. Cro Cop. I wants it. 

Excellent fight, well worthy of two legends. Randy still has a lot of fight left in him, and Big Nog appears to be back. I was hoping both men could walk away with their heads held high after this, and indeed they can.


----------



## LRV (Aug 23, 2009)

It's time for him to hang it up, unfortunately.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Some will say he needs to hang it up, and that he just doesn't have it anymore, but at 46, he just went three competitive rounds with one of the top HW fighters in the world. I still think that Couture has much to offer, and hopefully he feels the same, despite back to back losses. Much respect to Big Nog, as well. Great to see him back in top form.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Damm, Nogueira musta been eatin' his wheaties. He looked like the Brazilian terminator out there:

1. move forward
2. punch. drop opponent.
3. knee opponent.
4. kick opponent.
5. nearly submit opponent.

Wash. Rinse. Repeat.

I always thought his standup in UFC looked like horse manure. A big pile. He has an extra gear in reserve, I see.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

They looked good cause they were fighting each other, I bet Nog causehe was anunderdog to a 46 year old. These guys are finished, put them out to pasture or the gluefarm, neither will ever be a champion again, lets move on.:bye02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

from what i've see this man still have some fight left in the tank...he took a beating and still came back strong.


----------



## LRV (Aug 23, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Some will say he needs to hang it up, and that he just doesn't have it anymore, but at 46, he just went three competitive rounds with one of the top HW fighters in the world. I still think that Couture has much to offer, and hopefully he feels the same, despite back to back losses. Much respect to Big Nog, as well. Great to see him back in top form.


That's the problem. When I look at his record, I don't think about the _three competitive rounds_, I think that it's another loss. You cannot keep losing, and expect to stay in the UFC. It's time to hang 'em up, and let his legend do the talking.


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow what a great fight. Was standing the entire fight swinging my arms in the room!


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> from what i've see this man still have some fight left in the tank...he took a beating and still came back strong.


Some fight left in the tank is much different than enough fight left to compete on the same level.

A lot of fighters do this. They go far past their prime and even though there are some flashes of their former selves, they never get it back.


Do you really want to see Couture end up like Tyson - in the fights, not in the outside fight world? 

I don't. Like when Michael Jordan came back to the Wizards, it was just like... Man, it's time to hang your boots up and enjoy retirement now.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Tomislav III said:


> Yes he is!
> 
> Big Nog ftw!
> 
> ...


No Doubt! That crap was pissing me off, thats why I was trying to get ready for a *ucked up decision like a split or something. But it went good.


----------



## strauss (Apr 22, 2007)

Great fight, much props to Nog. I hope to see Randy fight again, but if he does he has to move back down in weight, he doesn't hit hard enough to KO heavyweights, and they are also to big for Randy to out wrestle them. Randy having a glass jaw doesn't help either.

I just hope the UFC don't put him in there with Silva in his next fight, he'll get killed in there.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

God damn that was a ******* great fight. I was literally at the edge of my seat, my roommate jumped out of his chair and almost shit himself both times Randy went down. I was kinda rooting for Nog because he came to my BJJ gym but how can you not be a huge fan of Randy as well. Best main event I've seen in a while.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

LRV said:


> That's the problem. When I look at his record, I don't think about the _three competitive rounds_, I think that it's another loss. You cannot keep losing, and expect to stay in the UFC. It's time to hang 'em up, and let his legend do the talking.


the man has step in against big nog and brock....i hate to admit this but brock is unstoppable and nog is a legend with gas still in the tank...instead of taking the easy fight the man has decided to take on the top of the class and can still compete...hell he put up the best fight against brock in all of brocks mma career...mir got lucky cause brock was destroying him in the first fight.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

BWoods said:


> In Randy's defense, he has only fought top fighters in his career and one of those fighters he faced was caught juicing. (Josh Barnett) Also, two of those losses were to Chuck Liddell.


He also got a gift decision when he fought Rizzo the first time.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

if it was lhw division maybe neither would be champ again but in hw i would not rule out Nog as there is no reason to. he says he wasnt fit against Frank and after that show there is no reason not to believe him. Who does Nog fight next before the champion?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The thing is, the slow down is going to get more and more rapid. He's not going to get back the HW belt. He's not going to take the LHW belt from Machida. He'd get KO'd in fact. He went 3 with a good fighter. Nothing undignified about that. Great opportunity to retire. Go make some movies, find a young wife and kick back. Hat's off.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nog's standup won him the fight vs Herring, barring the fluke head kick he dominated that fight. Mir fight doesn't count since Nog was staph infected and even Kimbo Slice couldve beat him that night. You simply can't fight with staph, Nog shouldve known better but he probably had a lot of reasons to fighting anyway. And the fight with Syvia was impressive to mr because Nog won a fight that was stylistically terrible for him. Stand up is hard against a 6'8 giant who you have to punch up at and he has power in both hands with a freakish reach. Not to mention Syvia weighed 280 with good TDD.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> Some fight left in the tank is much different than enough fight left to compete on the same level.
> 
> A lot of fighters do this. They go far past their prime and even though there are some flashes of their former selves, they never get it back.
> 
> ...


Jordan came back and was in the top 25 in scoring in his final season and still had game.


----------



## LRV (Aug 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> the man has step in against big nog and brock....i hate to admit this but brock is unstoppable and nog is a legend with gas still in the tank...instead of taking the easy fight the man has decided to take on the top of the class and can still compete...hell he put up the best fight against brock in all of brocks mma career...mir got lucky cause brock was destroying him in the first fight.


Heath Herring went to decision against Brock. Randy didn't last past the second round.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

LRV said:


> That's the problem. When I look at his record, I don't think about the _three competitive rounds_, I think that it's another loss. *You cannot keep losing, and expect to stay in the UFC.* It's time to hang 'em up, and let his legend do the talking.


That's incorrect. It's how many fans you pull into the events and how you win/lose that matters to the UFC! Remember that this is a business, and as long as Randy is still pulling in crazy ppv buys he will remain in the UFC until he decides not to be.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Jordan came back and was in the top 25 in scoring in his final season and still had game.


He already did the Jordan come back thing. Now it's time to quit for good. There's nowhere else to go.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Any predictions on who Randy's fighting in ufc212 in 2018?
He'll only be 57!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

footodors said:


> Any predictions on who Randy's fighting in ufc212 in 2018?
> He'll only be 57!


probably todd dufee lol


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd say all those rumours of Nogueira getting knocked out in training are full of crap, Nog ate some pretty damn good punches from Randy without going down. I think Randy had him a bit wobbly when he tied him up in the clinch and worked him hard with dirty boxing, but other than that Nog's chin looked perfectly fine.

It's sad that I had to see Randy lose, but damn am I ever happy to see Nogueira return to form. Amazing performance by both.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LRV said:


> Heath Herring went to decision against Brock. Randy didn't last past the second round.


By your logic, Frank Mir should just call it a day, as well :sarcastic12:

Let us not forget that before being caught by Brock's canned ham for a fist, Couture was more than taking the fight to Lesnar, something no fighter has thus far been able to do. And yes, he just lost three rounds to none, but he did so to one of the greatest ever in Big Nog. Not Justin freaking McCully. You also seem to ignore the fact that Randy's record has never been stellar, but if he'd stopped on the basis of that aspect of his career alone, we'd have never been privy to his HW Championship comeback. He may never be champion again, but he has more than enough steam to put on a few more legendary fights. And in the end, some fighters measure their success by what the fans think of their performances, and not their records.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Couture vs. Cro Cop. I wants it.
> 
> Excellent fight, well worthy of two legends. Randy still has a lot of fight left in him, and Big Nog appears to be back. I was hoping both men could walk away with their heads held high after this, and indeed they can.


Maybe if I had a time machine...


Oh, what the hell? I'll watch Cro-Cop fight no matter what.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

While Randy did just have an amazing fight, escaping 2 submissions and recovering after nearly being KO'd in the 3rd, I do think its time for him to retire. Nog rocked him 3 times. Nog, while being a good boxer, definitely doesn't hit the hardest in the division. There are too many heavy handed people for Randy to compete with. He just doesn't have a chance anymore. I'd much rather see him retire now, then get hurt later on.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

You have to remember, he is 46 still fighting the best and legendary fighters of the world. There is one winner and one loser, you can't win them all(Unless your Fedor).

It's Randy choice when he wants to retire but when he does I think give him Eddie Sanchez or someone to beat up and hang up the gloves with a win.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> By your logic, Frank Mir should just call it a day, as well


Well, I won't say by that logic Mir should call it a day as well, but I would really just like to never have to hear about him again.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

That was a exciting fight and randy clearly has the heart of a champion, there was a few times he could have just struggled a little less and got submitted but he kept going. 

I have to admit that the second knockdown I feel should have ended the fight and in most matches I think a ref would and should have stepped in. So it puzzled me the ref let it go but he did recover.

I think Randy still has a few fights left in him IMO. Nog I think needs one more win over a top fighter say Mir to get his title shot.

Funny that Brock was rooting for Randy, I cant deside if its because he got caught up in the moment or he just wants no part of Nog. :thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

LRV said:


> Heath Herring went to decision against Brock. Randy didn't last past the second round.


Uh...that's totally different. Brock never made a single attempt to finish HH. After that first punch, where did Brock put HH in any danger at all? He just controlled HH the entire fight. Brock wanted to stand and trade with Randy, and in doing so he caught him and finished him. Totally different fights. You sir, fail.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

By the by, I'm not saying Randy shouldn't consider calling it a day. But he's clearly still capable of putting on solid showings, and in the end, this might mean more to him than statistics. Fans cheering for him and garnering Fight of the Night honors is a victory in and of itself. That said, no, I don't want to see him wind up like Ali, and there is a time where the body simply says no more. I'm just not sure now is that time. I still say the perfect retirement fight for Randy is Couture vs. Cro Cop.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

No way Couture should retire.

He still has great endurance, heart, and a great wrestler. I give him ALL the respect in the world after this fight for an absolute war against Nog. Dude weathered lots of storms after being dropped, escaped submissions from perhaps the best submission expert in the heavyweight division, and had some moments in the fight as well.

Great fight and great performance from both guys.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mario Yamasaki won't let something so minor as a KO punch stop a fight. :dunno:

Brock has mad respect for Randy. I think Brock will gain a lot of respect for Nogueira too after he has a chance to fight him. Nogueira vs. Lesnar would be a quality matchup which could very well happen if Lesnar can get past Carwin.



slapshot said:


> I have to admit that the second knockdown I feel should have ended the fight and in most matches I think a ref would and should have stepped in. So it puzzled me the ref let it go but he did recover.
> 
> Funny that Brock was rooting for Randy, I cant deside if its because he got caught up in the moment or he just wants no part of Nog. :thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

C'mon you guys, Randy looked great in this fight. He was just outclassed. He showed ZERO signs of being an old guy.


If you're an athletic fighter, it's not how old you are, it's how many hard battles you have under your belt.


----------



## SniperVII (May 27, 2007)

Randy signed a contract with the UFC for 28 months, 6 fights. So we will be seeing a lot more Randy. GO RANDY!!!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Couture is finished, he needs to forget about Fedor, Machida, Anderson and a rematch with Lesnar - all that is not gonna happen. It's time to retire.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I would say that it was just Nog's night. Both fighters looked very good in the beginning till that one punch landed, dropping Couture. Nog took advantage of it by almost finishing him with the choke, taking a lot out of Randy. 

I do think that, in hindsight, Nog posed a big problem for Randy because he shut down Randy's ground game with the sub attempts. Any fighter with a weaker ground game would have had a far tougher time with Couture. Randy's weaker chin, and nog's great ground game came together to make this fight hard on Randy.

I think he will need to retire soon though, because he just can't take a punch like he used to.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

LRV said:


> Heath Herring went to decision against Brock. Randy didn't last past the second round.


Randy still gave Brock a better fight. Herring had nothing for Lesnar. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

slapshot said:


> That was a exciting fight and randy clearly has the heart of a champion, there was a few times he could have just struggled a little less and got submitted but he kept going.
> 
> I have to admit that the second knockdown I feel should have ended the fight and in most matches I think a ref would and should have stepped in. So it puzzled me the ref let it go but he did recover.
> 
> ...


Honestly, in round 3, I think Couture was unconscious. The way he fell back and the way his legs were, I think he was out. But when Nog hit him again, it woke him up. Randy is tough as nails though. Very exciting to see them go toe to toe, slinging punches at eachother, then one trying to sub and the other defending adamantly. Classic fight!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

This fight is in my top 10 now, even though my boy lost. This is a good fight to show to any new MMA fan.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jcal said:


> He also got a gift decision when he fought Rizzo the first time.


If you want to discuss gift decisions see Nog vs Ricco Rodriguez cause Im still trying to figure that shit out.


----------



## kingsizechuck (Apr 8, 2007)

Great fight! I don't post often, but that was a great end to the night!!!


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

How about Nog's sweep on Randy into full mount? How freakin' sweet was that?

As said before, Randy showed no signs of being an old man. I'd say he's still got some interesting fights, in both the LHW and HW divisions.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

*Nog/Couture Hype*

This fight completely lived up the the hype. I think that this was the most exciting fight of the year. The exchanges and escapes were insane. Insane card all around.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Totally agree man. I was expecting this fight to be tentative from both men, but God Damn did they bring it! Awesome fight.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Same here. I don't think that anyone can bring up the issue of when this fight took place. They were both in top form, and this fight was legendary.


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

Hot damn I loved this fight. I haven't gotten excited about a UFC fight like this one in a long time.


----------



## JBL (Aug 27, 2007)

I think this fight kills the notion that Nog's chin is no more. He took several flush punches and kept right on coming. He had flashes of the Nog of old. I feel that he very well could've won with the choke in the first round. I never saw a good camera angle, but I think he must have been stuck on Couture's chin maybe??? Randy may be tough, but you're still going to be unconscious if blood isn't getting to your brain.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, Nogueira had a hold of Randy's chin rather than his neck, which is why he couldn't finish.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

The pace really took me by surprise, I was 100% sure it was going to be a slow UD. At the end I was wishing this fight had more rounds to it.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Fight of the year for me for sure.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Nog is terrible at not getting punched in the face.
But otherwise great fight. Nog's reversals were awesome. He would have finished it in the first if he'd pounded him rather than gone for the sub


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

It wasn't built up as much as some.

I defiantly wasn't expecting that honestly. Fantastic fight, candidate for FOTY. Will be hard to beat Sanchez Vs Guida though.

Two more rounds would have been awesome though part of me was glad it was over and that Nog won, I was sh*ting myself the whole fight.

ngh - I agree, Nog gets in the position to finish by TKO but a lot of the time he doesn't. He went hammerfist crazy when he knocked Randy down though.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Sanchez/Guida was just one guy beating the shit out of the other guy.

Even if I thought Nog won all three rounds, Randy did good things as well and got out of some crazy situations and there were some great battles on the feet and grappling. Guida just got his ass kicked. Now if we're going on the first 20 seconds of the fight, Guida/Sanchez would be the greatest fight of all time.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Sanchez/Guida was just one guy beating the shit out of the other guy.
> 
> Even if I thought Nog won all three rounds, Randy did good things as well and got out of some crazy situations and there were some great battles on the feet and grappling. Guida just got his ass kicked. Now if we're going on the first 20 seconds of the fight, Guida/Sanchez would be the greatest fight of all time.


It's all opinionated.

I thought Guida Vs Sanchez was a fantastic/intense fight. In fact I thought Guida almost came back and won the last two rounds.

I never said it was FOTY but it will be hard to beat.

Nog Vs Couture had good striking, good ground fighting and everything pretty much. So that is a big one in my mind plus Nog won and looked great.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

That was indeed one of the best heavy weight fights I've ever seen. Although it's arguable too that Nog did dominate. Either way Randy came to fight and put Nog to test for sure. He rocked Nog a few times too but Nog's chin is back! The best thing about the fight was that both guys display true heart & will of a fighter. Randy did great considering his age & size as a heavy weight. He looked great, but I think he needs to go back down to 205. Nog was stalking Couture & pushing the pace for the most part of the fight & he aint even considered a big heavyweight, that says alot about Randy giving away too much weight & size to these bigger guys in that division. Nog on the other hand is back to top form, I think even better than his pride days. Can you name any other heavyweight thats more rounded than what he showed us tonight?!?(other than Fedor) He had randy in trouble everywhere they went standing & the ground. Now this was a fight worth the money to watch, & I hope many more main event fights will live up to the expectations as this one did too. On a last note Nog vs Brock anybody?


----------



## albsd23 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Should Randy Couture... [SPOILER]*

...Retired!!!

I know he just sign a new deal for a couple of new fights but after looking at this past fight it seems like his age is catching up with him now. I mean he has a great recovery system but Nogueira drop him like 3 times and to be honest after that I automatically thought of Chuck Liddell chin is his last couple of fights,Its sad but it seems he is head in that same direction soon enough!!!


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Randy still has some fights in him. Yes he got rocked multiple times, but he was able to recover. He may have lost, but he did not get finished.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Both fighters still have a pretty good chin. Both took big shots and recovered. They really just need to work on their striking defense. It was like I was watching Griffin Vs. Bonner. It was a great fight though.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

That was a great fight and I love both fighters, but if they want to win against other HW's they need to work on their striking defense. They both took a lot of big shots. Congrats to Nog on pulling off the win.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

I said this in another post, being that Randy already looks good & competitive aginst all these bigger & heavier guys at heavyweight. He needs to just move back down to light heavy weight & will be a toptier or possibly even a LHW champ again within the net year or so. He still looks fast & mobile for being 46 if you ask me.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Good fight, good Nog! Awesome reversals, too!

This is what I've been waiting for, I've really been hoping for Nog to be in good shape in this fight, which he was! Almost outweighs the dissapointing Maia loss...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I liked Guida/Sanchez and Andy/Forrest fights more a fight doesn't have to be competitive to be great. This was a really good fight though. I thought Randy would try to dirty box more I know Nog doesn't defend against being punched in the head but it isn't like he is some chump as a striker you can just sit in the pocket against.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He still has to drop down to LHW and get butchered by Andy and fight Mir before he retires. He was competitive against Nog he did get his ass beat in the totality of the fight but he was doing some good things throughout against a top level HW so no need to retire right away.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

Judoka said:


> It wasn't built up as much as some.
> 
> I defiantly wasn't expecting that honestly. Fantastic fight, candidate for FOTY. Will be hard to beat Sanchez Vs Guida though.


sanchez/guida had the best first round, very fast exchanges which looked like the fight could stop any minute. the 2nd and 3rd rounds however were pretty average, especially the lay n pray from guida.

overall i have to say the nog/couture fight is better. i was on the edge of my seat throughout each exchange. it was very competitive throughout the fight, and you just have to admire randy's will to survive. this fight is a true representation of mma. you had knockdowns, submission attempts, reversals etc. its fights like these where you want them to issue 5 rounders to any main event calibur fights.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Man, what a great great fight!
An absolute classic


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

This is the first fight that caused me to accidentally put my hand in my beer glass somehow.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Fight of the year for me for sure.


Whole card had great fights. FOTY? I dont know but for sure FOTN.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Judoka said:


> It's all opinionated.
> 
> I thought Guida Vs Sanchez was a fantastic/intense fight. In fact I thought Guida almost came back and won the last two rounds.
> 
> ...


I just think this fight demonstrated MMA really well, they had a high tempo striking battle, there was clinching, both fighters were on top on the ground, submission attempts and escapes. 

I think it was the second round when both Nog and Randy were kind of clinching and just punching the hell out of each other, crowd going nuts, was such a good fight.

Sanchez vs Guida didn't provide all that in my opinion, much more of a scrappy fight although plenty of action.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I think he's got 1 or 2 left in him.


----------



## Hadge (Dec 22, 2008)

A classic fight that will be talked about for years to come. 
Nogueira showed that he is still a top contender. 

This mans chin is amazing. He got clocked with so many flush shots from Randy and it had no effect. His boxing looked great and as always his ground game is superior to most other heavyweights.

Without a doubt Couture still has it, and should fight on.
Does the UFC offer him 1 more retirement fight or do they let him decide?

I think Nogueira will face the winner of Cain and Rothwell for the number 1 contender.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Hes got a couple left in him but not at hw. He really should go to lhw.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

I cant believe everyone judging randy. He said himself after the fight, he's "never felt better", he's enjoys fighting, people enjoying watching him so what's the point talking about stuff like this? 

He fights the cream of the crop every single time and constantly puts up a fight. 

Randy should fight on as long as he wants to and I'm sure he will.


----------



## VICIII (May 31, 2007)

hvendlor said:


> I cant believe everyone judging randy. He said himself after the fight, he's "never felt better", he's enjoys fighting, people enjoying watching him so what's the point talking about stuff like this?
> 
> He fights the cream of the crop every single time and constantly puts up a fight.
> 
> Randy should fight on as long as he wants to and I'm sure he will.


exactly.. Randy is fighting the best. This was not the nog that Mir beat. This was the old nog... He made it a fight and not many others around could do that.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

repped. I agree. He lost tonight, but c'mon, he fought Big Nog, LOTS of people have lost to Big Nog and they don't have to retire afterwards.

I love watching Randy fight.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Randy shouldn't give it up, he looked good, he's definately got a couple fights left in hima and i think he just signed an extension to his contract. Randy's the man, he ain't done yet.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> If you want to discuss gift decisions see Nog vs Ricco Rodriguez cause Im still trying to figure that shit out.


I never saw it but im gonna try too get it today, get back to you asap


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

It was an amazing battle, i was on the edge of my seat for every minute. Nogs chin man, it was like Randy was dropping those bombs and Nog didnt even look phased, just continued to push forwards. Like mentioned, the fight was a great representation of MMA, it had everything, incredible.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

At the risk of sounding repetitive, this was a great great fight. My god.

I would have loved to see Mirs smug face watching the fight. Haha. He clearly beat a 50% Nog.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Great fight these two guys are phenomenal. Nog did a fantastic job provin he still has something in the tank.


----------



## albsd23 (Aug 9, 2009)

hvendlor said:


> I cant believe everyone judging randy. He said himself after the fight, he's "never felt better", he's enjoys fighting, people enjoying watching him so what's the point talking about stuff like this?
> 
> He fights the cream of the crop every single time and constantly puts up a fight.
> 
> Randy should fight on as long as he wants to and I'm sure he will.


 I like Randy myslef im just saying he should retire because he has nothing else to prove but diminish his legacy and end up like Ken,Chuck,Frank,Gracie etc all men who were great but needed to stop when they were on top im telling you guys for all that wants to see him fight more fights you guys will be disappointed in the next year or so i mean he can feel great all he wants that's his ego talking but when your body is 46 basically it has had enough!! Even Captin America is dead now read your comic books lol....


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Who cares what we think, the dude signed a 6 fight extension. He isn't going anywhere.

This fight proved to me that Nog was fucked up for the Mir fight because damn, he looked impressive. Taking big shots, delivering big shots, great footwork and went in for the kill in the 3rd. That looked awesome.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Randy shouldnt retire, that fight was awesome i reckon it needed 5 rounds.

Im not saying the outcome would have changed but Randy is a 5 round dude and excels in the later rounds also.

Nog was just too good today


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Nog to destroy lesnar


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> If you want to discuss gift decisions see Nog vs Ricco Rodriguez cause Im still trying to figure that shit out.


Yeah man your right in this one!


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Nog to destroy lesnar


Nog looked amazing last night and i would love it if he beat lesnar


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry, great fight and all but, I don't see Nog beating Brock


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

name goes here said:


> Sorry, great fight and all but, I don't see Nog beating Brock


Says the guy with the Brock avatar and sig :thumbsup:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Nog to destroy lesnar


Thats a nice dream, but that will never happen. Look what Lesner did to Randy!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If mir dismantled Nog, Brock will do the same. Nog did look good last night though, but its not a good fight for Nog vs Brock.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

box said:


> *If mir dismantled Nog, Brock will do the same. * Nog did look good last night though, but its not a good fight for Nog vs Brock.


This statement is void.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If Void = truth, then yea I agree :|


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

box said:


> If Void = truth, then yea I agree :|


I believe he meant to say stupid.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

box said:


> If Void = truth, then yea I agree :|


void (void)
adj.
1. Containing no matter; empty.
2. Not occupied; unfilled.
3. Completely lacking; devoid: void of understanding. See Synonyms at empty.
4. Ineffective; useless.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

I dont know if Nog would beat Brock, but besides Brock and Lesnar, Nog is the best heavyweight in the world. Give him the shot.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I know what void means, Mckeever. If you want to take everything so literal, Brock will lay on Nog and punch him in the face.

If you want a serious arguement, Nog is to old to handle Brocks power at this point. I dont care for Brock much, but Nog would end up on his back with Brock smothering him with big punches. It would be very similar to what happened with Heath, except Nog would attempt subs while taking the beating. You're clearly a Nog fan, and theres nothing wrong with that, so am I, but that doesnt blind me from the truth.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

box said:


> I know what void means, Mckeever. If you want to take everything so literal, Brock will lay on Nog and punch him in the face.
> 
> If you want a serious arguement, Nog is to old to handle Brocks power at this point. I dont care for Brock much, but Nog would end up on his back with Brock smothering him with big punches. It would be very similar to what happened with Heath, except Nog would attempt subs while taking the beating. You're clearly a Nog fan, and theres nothing wrong with that, so am I, but that doesnt blind me from the truth.


Mckeever? Never heard that one before...

I agree about Nog having big problems with Brock, no question about that.

But your post was stupid because of flawed logic. You said that if Mir finished Nog, Brock will too. Mir finished sick and injured Nog. It's *highly* unlikely that he would do that to healthy Nog, therefore you can't use that as an example.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Mckeever is the guys name who posted that void comment.

But yea, the logic in that first statement wasn't great. I just feel even the Nog of last night didn't impress me enough to think he can hang with Brock's size and power.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't get the logic here. An OLD, old Randy Couture who's mostly a wrestler, and is 230ish pounds, gave Lesnar, a young 295 wrestler, huge problems. Randy stuffed Lesnar's TDs and was pretty ahead of him in the stand-up until he got clipped by that heavy hand on the back of his head.

Nog schooled Randy in the stand-up and Randy could not take him down, so it only makes sense that Nog would do much better against Lesnar. If Nog was 100% healthy, I'd give him the fight by UD. Lesnar's cardio is unproven, and Nog's is proven beyond a doubt. I can't imagine Lesnar finishing Nog in the first two rounds, and after that Nog would be fresh and Lesnar would not be.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

box said:


> Mckeever is the guys name who posted that void comment.
> 
> But yea, the logic in that first statement wasn't great. I just feel even the Nog of last night didn't impress me enough to think he can hang with Brock's size and power.


I didn't believe I would say this, but I think Nog has a better chance of defeating Brock with his stand-up then with his ground game. Brock doesn't need space on the ground to land heavy blows, so I don't know who would want to be on his back with him.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If it stayed standing, Nog stands a decent chance of clipping Brock, since Nog can take a punch. But then comes Brock, it's almost gaurunteed that he will get Nog on his back. 

The more I think about it, it would be a great matchup at this point. But Valasquez is still the one I want to see, since he somehow manhandles bigger opponents.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

One of the best fights I've seen. Just amazing.

This proves that Nog was indeed very very sick during the Mir fight. I think if this Nog fought Mir he would kick his butt.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

box said:


> I know what void means, Mckeever. If you want to take everything so literal, Brock will lay on Nog and punch him in the face.
> 
> If you want a serious arguement, Nog is to old to handle Brocks power at this point. I dont care for Brock much, but Nog would end up on his back with Brock smothering him with big punches. It would be very similar to what happened with Heath, except Nog would attempt subs while taking the beating. You're clearly a Nog fan, and theres nothing wrong with that, so am I, but that doesnt blind me from the truth.


It is some times very hard to detect sarcasm on the internet, i genuinley thought you were being serious with the void thing, nvm.

On topic, i think your argument is really flawed. Nog is too old? It seems to me, that even though Nog man handled Randy in every aspect of the fight last night your still clinging onto the fact that Mir embarassed Nog in their bout, which is just ridiculous really, i dont even need to explain why.

A much older man (Randy) put up a great fight against lesnar and imo would of got a decision against Lesnar if he didnt get tagged. So what makes you think a younger and healthier Nog who just schooled a very well conditioned Randy wouldn't match up well against Brock?

It was evident last night who had the stronger chin and im gonna call it right now, i dont even think Brock would be able to KO or TKO Nog from standing. Sure he has power, but not a lot of technique and i think Nog would be able to stand Brocks power, hell he didnt even looked phased from most of Randys haymakers last night, it was insane. I think also on the floor, Nog would have the advantage, even with big Brock on top.

A well conditioned, healthy Nog would be a huge threat for Lesnar,i dont see how you could think otherwise after last nights performance, just let go of the Frank Mir loss, it is irrelevant.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Yea, i'm not saying I disagree with that in full, but its not only that mir/nog fight thats weighing on me, it's the Mir/Lesnar fight. Mir came into that in the best looking shape since he's been fighting, and Brock basically held him like a baby. 

But this conversation isnt going much of anywhere, we'll just have to wait and see what happens. I'd like nothing more than to see Nog put Brock to sleep or tap again.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

The whole time watching that fight I was on the edge of my seat, and so nervous for Nog. Seriously every exchange I was so worried about seeing Nog drop.
When he dropped Randy and went for the D'arce choke I was literally shouting at the TV.

Awesome fight, and bravo to Randy. Anyone saying either of these 2 should retire are ignorant.

What's next for both of them? I'd like to see Mir and Nog the rematch. Hell, even Randy and Mir would make a good fight. But Mir's fully booked with Kongo.

Carwin and Brock are occupied. Aswel as Cain. Maybe the winner of Cro-Cop Santos takes on Nog. I'm not sure. The HW divsion has talent, but the way the match making has been going, hasn't provided a lot of number one contenders for the future. Due to the upper tier of heavy weights not really strining together many consecutive wins.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> It is some times very hard to detect sarcasm on the internet, i genuinley thought you were being serious with the void thing, nvm.
> 
> On topic, i think your argument is really flawed. Nog is too old? It seems to me, that even though Nog man handled Randy in every aspect of the fight last night your still clinging onto the fact that Mir embarassed Nog in their bout, which is just ridiculous really, i dont even need to explain why.
> 
> ...


Ok, these are some good points. If people are giving Carwin a chance then Nog must also be well in. I was shocked by his terminatior-ness in this fight. He really is back, isn't he!? :thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

If Handy tried to fight Mir the way he did Nog Mir would beat his ass down worse because he wouldn't just stand there letting Handy hit him. Handy has terrible gameplans standing now he just stands there and exchanges he did the same thing with Brock. Handy/Mir would end up looking a lot like Mir/Nog.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

How damn good was Nog? I've been a big fan of Nog for a while, and was really disappointed with the performance against Mir, and knew he'd come back stronger and better, and he really did. To dominate Randy, who is apparently in the best condition of his life, just shows that Nog still has it in him. I'd love to see him step up and take on Lesnar, or maybe even Velasquez first, with the winner getting a shot at the winner of Lesnar/Carwin.


----------

